# Ruger Blackhawk/Millet Red Dot



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey to all you fellow wheelgunners out there. I recently purchased a Ruger New Model Blackhawk in .44 magnum. True "heavy metal" for sure. Anyway, I am wondering if anyone has put a Red Dot on a Blackhawk for close range hunting. Weaver has a pretty cool looking "rail" that doesn't require any smithing. Has anyone tried it? Also, I am thinking a Millet Red Dot will take the recoil of .44 hunting loads since they use them on HP rifles. Any help appreciated!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

